# Folsom Prison Blues banjo & voice



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okyBWrM5o0k

Still waiting for my new electric to arrive, so I went out and bought a new acoustic, and thing of beauty she is. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd love to be able to play the banjo.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice to hear your voice Banjoboog. Very good playing.


----------

